# Pcd 10/29



## FDfranklin (Sep 23, 2010)

I just received word that my PCD date is oct 29th! Anyone else going this day?

I had one question because my car is set for shipment right now, do people every pick their cars up locally and then go to PCD? 


Either way I look forward to my expierence at PCD its going to be a blast!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes, I picked up my car locally and then drove it to the Performance Center for the "experience". I think they call that BMW 101 or something like that. My dealer arranged it for me. Obviously, they didn't "redeliver" the car to me the the PC, but I did get to drive on the track and do the plant tour.


----------



## DCDeac (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm picking up my 335i on 10/29 - just finalized the paperwork today. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> Yes, I picked up my car locally and then drove it to the Performance Center for the "experience". I think they call that BMW 101 or something like that. My dealer arranged it for me. Obviously, they didn't "redeliver" the car to me the the PC, but I did get to drive on the track and do the plant tour.


Thanks for letting me know that too! I contacted my dealer and he told me the same thing. I was under the impression you couldn't do anything if the car was not re-delivered in SC!!! But I live right up the road and I wanted the car asap as I need it before October 5. Good to know I can still do a few activities.


----------

